# BSNL Broadband Auto Connect



## Plasma_Snake (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm having BSNL's 900Unlimited plan. Whenever
 I switch on my system and my modem I've to manually connect
 my modem and establish connection. I've allowed to "Obtain IP dynamically
". Now I want a way that my modem connects automatically,i.e I shouldn't have to click on connect
  button to start the connection. Is there any way to do so?


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 16, 2008)

You have to disable bridging mode in your router.

See this tutorial
*www.calcuttatelephones.com/dataoneinstall/mu02.html

Before you do anything just make sure you know your
VPI and VCI
username and password

else you'll be in a big soup of your own making.

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 16, 2008)

You need to configure your modem to PPPoE protocol.

This may help you:
*www.techhunt.org/node/52


----------



## techtronic (Feb 17, 2008)

Update the modem type which you are using.
I am using Smart AX MT 880.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 4, 2008)

I've a UT Starcom's UT300R2U 
ADSL2+ modem and connect to the Internet through PPPoE and get Dynamic IP each time connected, besides my Username and Password I don't know Jack$h1t about it. Hell I don't even have my portal ID and when I go to dem BSNL guys they say"Will give you on your phone" and that  never happens. Damn PHUCK


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 4, 2008)

^ default pass is 123456
and id is the same with which u dial


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 4, 2008)

Portal ID is a different $h1t. One needs it when usage check is needed. I have my password and ID for my connection. Which ID password are u telling me


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 4, 2008)

mine's the same dude...


----------

